# Mobile Dimension Sawmill



## TraditionalTool (Jan 10, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with the Mobile Dimension?

They seem pretty flexible.

Does anyone know how much they cost?


----------



## redprospector (Jan 10, 2010)

TraditionalTool said:


> Anyone have any experience with the Mobile Dimension?
> 
> They seem pretty flexible.
> 
> Does anyone know how much they cost?



Now we're talking! 
I was seriously considering one in 08, but bought a masticator instead. 
I'm still serious about buying one, but I'm working on getting a piece of dirt to put it on right now.
They look to be an excelent choice for what I'm looking at doing. Mostly beams, 2x's, & cants to resaw on the band mill.
I haven't ran one, but I know a couple of guy's that have them. I can see where they could make pretty good production with the right support equipment.
I'm going off of my 08 memory, but the set up I was looking at was right around $24,000.00 plus a trip to the factory. That was with no trailer pkg. I think that was an added $7000. That was right before a price increase, so I don't know what they are now. The base model was not too bad, $16, or $18,000 if I remember right. It's the added options that get ya.

Andy


----------



## TraditionalTool (Jan 10, 2010)

Here's a couple pics of the one I'm looking at. I don't know too much about it, but it looks like a 128 I think, and it doesn't appear to have the hydrostat feed system. I beleive the hand wheel and crank are the rack/pinion that was added to them, but not sure. Maybe someone who is familiar with these could offer some advice. The seller is asking $6500.

The 4 posts are the endstands, right? I was told it has some extra blades and such, but I haven't spoke on the phone to the seller yet and it's a lady. My guess is her husband had bought/used it.


----------



## TraditionalTool (Jan 10, 2010)

redprospector said:


> Now we're talking!
> I was seriously considering one in 08, but bought a masticator instead.
> I'm still serious about buying one, but I'm working on getting a piece of dirt to put it on right now.
> They look to be an excelent choice for what I'm looking at doing. Mostly beams, 2x's, & cants to resaw on the band mill.
> ...


Andy,

I cross posted and put some pics up, you snuck in while I was posting them.

It does have a trailer, I am assuming the smaller 2 wheel style which appears to come on the new models.

This would seem to be a pretty good price, huh?


----------



## redprospector (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't know, one of the guy's I know with one said to stay away from one without the hydrostat if you're after production.
If it's got a trailer it's one of the little axle & wheel set ups that come with them. The trailer kit I was talking about is one you set the log on to mill, kinda like a band mill.
You are correct. The 4 posts and the cross piece between them are the end stands. What size are the end stands on this mill?

Andy


----------



## TraditionalTool (Jan 11, 2010)

redprospector said:


> I don't know, one of the guy's I know with one said to stay away from one without the hydrostat if you're after production.
> If it's got a trailer it's one of the little axle & wheel set ups that come with them. The trailer kit I was talking about is one you set the log on to mill, kinda like a band mill.
> You are correct. The 4 posts and the cross piece between them are the end stands. What size are the end stands on this mill?
> 
> Andy


Andy,

I don't need to use it for production, but the convenience is nice, and I hear it's pretty expensive to retrofit. I don't have a lot of details yet as I only received those two pics with very little info, which gave me the impression that maybe her husband had bought it and either passed away or they got divorced...but not sure.

I will keep looking into it, not jumping on it just yet, I need to find out more info about it. 8x12 would handle what I need, and it could mill the sides off the logs for building log homes in the Appalachian/Georgian style I'm building. In comparison to a Lucas that was for sale recently, this is possibly more fitting as I do have 6x10 cants for my roof rafters, and 3x12s for the porch rafters. My plan is to go just a tad oversize and adz them. The Lucas seems kinda difficult to go larger than 6x6 (on the 618) as you have to swing the head and go at it from both sides...

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## TraditionalTool (Jan 25, 2010)

If anyone is interested in this Mobile Dimension sawmill, it is a heck of a deal. I was so bent on not buying it, but the log craftsman that is my mentor talked me out of it in favor of waiting for a bandmill.

If anyone is interested, this saw is located in Grass Valley, CA, not far from Sacramento. Here's the craigslist ad, at this link.


----------

